# Favourite Northern National Park



## Fledgling (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a random thought that popped up but does anyone have a favourite national park in the North? I was just thinking; we really do have some incredibly diverse scenery here. Personally would say the Lake District and to be very precise Styhead Tarn near Great Gable but as I live a stone's throw from the Peak District I'd have to consider nominating this park too. 

Anyone else have a favourite park or spot and can you recommend a great place to visit?


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 16, 2005)

Malham Cove, Gordale Scar, truly Gods Own County. Certainley the Dales for me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2005)

shouldn't this be a poll?


----------



## Firky (Sep 16, 2005)

www.northumberland-national-park.org.uk cos its not full of tourists. we eat them 

home:


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 16, 2005)

Shouldn't this be in a broader section to let everybody know what they are missing. How they can be truly englightened by being on the hills and in the dales if they aren't educated? Second thoughts, let's keep it to ourselves. Close this thread immeadiately!


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 16, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> shouldn't this be a poll?



I suppose it could have been but I hoped we could make it flexible and people could include non-national park areas, besides I wouldn't like people to force themselves to choose between places and have become bored of polls.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 16, 2005)

Lake district


----------



## anfield (Sep 18, 2005)

Grosvenor Park in Chester. Not a national park but used to go there as a kid.


----------



## soulman (Sep 19, 2005)

Peak District. The Lake District is nice but it gets way too crowded for my liking.


----------



## soulman (Sep 19, 2005)

Especially the White Peak area, around Monyash - http://www.monyash.info/index.php


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 19, 2005)

kirknewton.
peel crags.


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2005)

the Peaks are magnifico, and being right on my doorstep is really rather handy.

The Northumbrian hills are also pretty goddamned groovy, wonderfully wild.

but the Lake District is the greatest place on earth (that isn't a city)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Sep 22, 2005)

North Yorkshire moors and especially Robin Hood's Bay, what a place (has to be good I come from there)   

http://www.robinhoodsbay.org/diary/photodiary.htm


----------



## Riff (Sep 25, 2005)

Really difficult one this for me.

I love the Lakes, North York Moors (specifically Whitby and Robin Hood's Bay) and Northumberland.  I live pretty close to all three and none are more than two hours' drive away.


----------



## Snolly (Oct 2, 2005)

North York Moors. We go camping up there on pills occasionally and it's amazing watching the sun rise over that Devil's Punch Bowl thing.

Also the Lake District.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 2, 2005)

Eskdale in the Lake District. I recommended it to someone on the boards a few months ago, they loved it.   

Generally quieter that the more 'well known' areas of the Lakes, Ambleside, Windermere etc. Although it's all packed in high season   

Now is a wonderful time to be going to the Lakes   

Link for Eskdale


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 6, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Eskdale in the Lake District.



Ah yes many moons ago I did a couple of very fun Outward Bound courses there, brilliant time.

But of course the real Eskdale on the other side of the country is much better  .


----------



## Dr Jon (Oct 7, 2005)

Is Snowdonia classed as "Northern"?


----------



## Riff (Oct 7, 2005)

Dr Jon said:
			
		

> Is Snowdonia classed as "Northern"?



Nope -it's Welsh  

(Wales forum that-a-way ----->)


----------



## Dr Jon (Oct 7, 2005)

Riff said:
			
		

> Nope -it's Welsh
> 
> (Wales forum that-a-way ----->)


OK.  Peak District for me then...


----------



## Firky (Oct 7, 2005)

Dr Jon said:
			
		

> Is Snowdonia classed as "Northern"?



 

two short planks


----------



## longdog (Oct 7, 2005)

North Yorkshire Moors for me.

No contest.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 7, 2005)

well its certainly northern wales...


anyhow

i like different ones for different reasons

The peaks for its general chilled outness. I have never failed to chill out when there. If I need a bit of space I will head towards Buxton with a tent and a dog or two and then just turn off down a windy lane until I find somewhere suitable and pitch.

The lakes for the touristy stuff. If I fancy a bit of good walking with the comfort of a decent Hotel afterwards then I willl head for the lakes

Yorkshire moors - west bit (near Guisly). I just love this area. one minute you are seemingly in the middle of nowhere (ilkly\baildon) and the next you are slap bang in the middle of a big town. I leep getting frawn back to here. Plus there are some superb log cabins we go to that are very very nice.


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd count Snowdonia as North personally and definitely have good memories of Crib Gogh and Snowdon although it was 10 years ago and more recently Tryfan and the Glyders. Nothing like being on the top of Tryfan.


----------



## soulman (Oct 30, 2005)

If we're counting Snowdonia as northern then Cader Idris


----------



## redsnapper (Nov 2, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> ...I leep getting frawn back.


  Is this Pingu speak for something?


----------

